# Welchen Akku für ein Echolot?



## FischFan (15. Februar 2005)

*moinsen* 
Hat jemand von Euch Erfahrung mit der Stromversorgung eines Echolotes über einen wiederaufladbaren Akku?
Habe mir mal Blei-Gel-Akkus von Fiamm ins Visier genommen. Die gibt es mit 12V und 7,2 Ah.
Nur wie läd man die wieder auf? |kopfkrat Sind die überhaupt wieder aufladbar
Vielleicht habt Ihr ja nen Tip für den ich mich schon im Voraus bedanke.


----------



## HD4ever (15. Februar 2005)

*AW: Welchen Akku für ein Echolot?*

Hab auch so ein Akku für mein Echolot ....
Lade ihn mit nem ganz normalen Ladegerät für Autobatterien wieder auf !!!
evtl. findest du kleinere Ausführungen für ein paar € im Motorradzubehör ....


----------



## Jetblack (15. Februar 2005)

*AW: Welchen Akku für ein Echolot?*

Je nach Stromverbrauch kann es Sinn machen evtl. statt des 7,2 Ah einen mit 11,* Ah(oder Ähnlich zu nehmen). Die gibt's z.B. bei Pollin zu moderaten Preisen. Aufladen geht wie bei den kleineren mit dem entsprechenden Ladegerät problemlos.


----------



## Geraetefetischist (15. Februar 2005)

*AW: Welchen Akku für ein Echolot?*

7,2 Ah Akkus gibts auch recht günstig. Meine Stammen von www.reichelt-elektronik.de

Da gibts auch spezielle Ladegeräte dafür, für meines hab ich irgendwas zwischen 10 und 15€ bezahlt, und das wird automatisch runtergefahren wenn der Akku voller wird. Ist auch nicht viel grösser als ein Standartnetzteil.

Autobatterieladegeräte haben für gewöhnlich zu hohe Ladeströme (2,5-6A je nach Wartungsfreieignung oder nicht) für die kleinen Bleigelakkus (0,6-1A haben die normalen Ladegeräte).

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Loup de mer (15. Februar 2005)

*AW: Welchen Akku für ein Echolot?*

Hallo FishFan

Danke für den Denkanstoß - Hab gleich mal meinen Akku wieder ans Ladegerät geklemmt. Stammt auch von POLLIN: Blei-Gel Akku 12V, 12Ah von PANASONIC. Ist zwar größer als die 7,2Ah Akkus hält aber dafür zwei Tage Echolotbetrieb ohne Laden locker aus. Das Ladegerät dazu hatte ich mir übrigens auch gleich bei POLLIN mitbestellt.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Nauke (15. Februar 2005)

*AW: Welchen Akku für ein Echolot?*

Hallo Leute, #h 

da Ihr hier schon mal über Akkus schreibt,

wie verhält es sich mit der Ampere Zahl?

Wirken sich mehr Ampere auf die Leistung (Tiefe) aus?


----------



## Loup de mer (15. Februar 2005)

*AW: Welchen Akku für ein Echolot?*

Hallo Nauke

die "Ampere-Zahl" ist die Kapazität des Akkus und wird in Ah (Amperestunden) angegeben. Hat aber nichts mit der erreichbaren Tiefe zu tun, sondern mit der erreichbaren Betriebsdauer. Vereinfacht kann man sagen, dass ein 7,2Ah Akku 7,2h lang einen Strom von 1A liefern kann oder aber 1h lang einen Strom von 7,2A.
Bei einem 12Ah Akku sind das 12h lang 1A oder 1h lang 12A oder 6h lang 2A usw.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Nauke (15. Februar 2005)

*AW: Welchen Akku für ein Echolot?*

Danke Dir,

wieder was dazugelernd. :m 

Meine Frage rührt daher, mein Echolot hat in den ersten beiden Jahren
200m Tiefe locker genommen. Jetzt steigt es bei 100m aus.
12v Akkus nehme ich immer aber mit verschiedenen Ampere. 

Der Geber ist sauber, weiß nicht woran das liegt |kopfkrat 

Gruß Hartmut


----------



## trond (17. Februar 2005)

*AW: Welchen Akku für ein Echolot?*

Der Geber hat eine begrenzte Lebensdauer. Wie bei einer Gluehlampe. Ich muss die Geber jedes Jahr austauschen. Immer wenn so ein Leistungsverlust kommt.


----------



## Nauke (17. Februar 2005)

*AW: Welchen Akku für ein Echolot?*



			
				trond schrieb:
			
		

> Der Geber hat eine begrenzte Lebensdauer. Wie bei einer Gluehlampe. Ich muss die Geber jedes Jahr austauschen. Immer wenn so ein Leistungsverlust kommt.



Danke Trond,

werde mich gleich mal drum kümmern, ob es für mein Echolot
noch Geber gibt.

Gruß Hartmut


----------



## Dietmar (17. Februar 2005)

*AW: Welchen Akku für ein Echolot?*

Hallo, ich habe an mein Echolot ein Adapterkabel angeschlossen (Steckverbindung).
Eine Seite am Gerät und die andere an ein Ladegrät vom Akkuschrauber (12V).
Das Echolot ist bei mir sowieso in einem Gerätekasten,wo auch das Ladegerät
mit eingestecktem Akku reinpaßt. Bei Bedarf nehme ich den ganzen Koffer und stecke
nur die Zuleitung an die Steckdose. Im letzten Urlaub hat ein Akku 14 Tage gehalten.
Gruß Dietmar


----------



## Jetblack (17. Februar 2005)

*AW: Welchen Akku für ein Echolot?*

@Nauke, das ein Transducer altert und bei den wenigen Urlauben von selber kaputt geht halte ich erstmal für unwarscheinlich. Für einige Transducer (z.B. Vanguard) wird eine MTBF (durchschnittliche Lebensdauer bis zum Versagen) von mehr als 40000 Stunden angegeben. Ich hab mal bei Lowrance angefragt und bin gespannt, was die dazu sagen.

Klar, kann mit Sicherheit auch immer mal eine "schwache" Einheit mit dabei sein..... 
Gruß Jetblack


----------



## Nauke (17. Februar 2005)

*AW: Welchen Akku für ein Echolot?*



			
				Jetblack schrieb:
			
		

> @Nauke, das ein Transducer altert und bei den wenigen Urlauben von selber kaputt geht halte ich erstmal für unwarscheinlich. Für einige Transducer (z.B. Vanguard) wird eine MTBF (durchschnittliche Lebensdauer bis zum Versagen) von mehr als 40000 Stunden angegeben. Ich hab mal bei Lowrance angefragt und bin gespannt, was die dazu sagen.
> 
> Klar, kann mit Sicherheit auch immer mal eine "schwache" Einheit mit dabei sein.....
> Gruß Jetblack



Hallo,

ich habe mich an mehreren Stellen erkundigt. Habe immer die gleiche Antwort
bekommen. Der Geber läßt nicht nach. Jedoch kann die Elektronik im Echolot
an Leistung verlieren. Dies kann aber nur durch einen Platienenwechsel 
behoben werden. 
Da dies sehr kostenintensiv ist, wurde mir ein Neukauf empfohlen.

Gruß Hartmut


----------



## FischFan (17. Februar 2005)

*AW: Welchen Akku für ein Echolot?*

Prima,
da ist ja schon ne Menge brauchbare Information dabei. Habe gerade einen Blei Gel Akku von Sonnleitner 12v 6,6 Ah erstanden(Echolot nimmt 0,3A auf). Fehlt nur noch ein Netzteil.
Danke für die Tips !


----------



## Jetblack (17. Februar 2005)

*AW: Welchen Akku für ein Echolot?*

@FischFan - probier das mit der Batterie vorher aus (und besorg Dir ggf. eine weitere).

Die Stromaufnahmen der Geräte sind z.T. arg geschönt, und die Laufzeit in der Praxis weicht ggf. ziemlich dramatisch vom errechneten Wert ab. Mein LCX saugt eine 12Ah Batterie in ca. 4 Stunden leer, obwohl die eigentlich doppelt so lange halten müßte....
Jupp, die Batterie war neu und voll geladen 
Jetblack


----------



## Jetblack (17. Februar 2005)

*AW: Welchen Akku für ein Echolot?*

So, nach knapp 6 Stunden hat Lowrance geantwortet, wenn auch wenig auskunftsfreudig..   hier die Antwort:

"Thank you for your inquiry. We do obtain statistical analysis for manufacturing and quality control purposes. This information is however proprietary and is not available for distribution. We at Lowrance strive to lead the market not only in performance capabilities but also in quality and reliability. Regrettably the information on mean failure time can not be provided.
If you have any additional questions or comments, please feel free to reply.
Thank you for your interest in Lowrance Electronics.
Tech #22"

Schade eigentlich!


----------



## Adrian* (17. Februar 2005)

*AW: Welchen Akku für ein Echolot?*

wir nehmen immer den akku von der bohrmaschine  :q


----------

